# TOTW vs Nature's Variety Instinct



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

I am in the process of trying to find a good food for Rosie and am looking for opinions from people who have tried these.

Rosie has had some allergy issues which cause her to be very itchy. The vet thinks they are seasonal, which they very well may be. I switched her food to NV Instinct Turkey and Duck formula upon my Vet's recommendation to switch the main protein source. (she was on cali natural lamb and rice). She did okay on it, but still come itchiness, plus its really expensive. i am willing to spend more $$$ on HQ dog food, but if its not making that big of a difference, I don't want to bother keeping her on it.

I recently got a bag of TOTW Wild Salmon formula. She jsut started on it so I don't have much experience with it yet, but if I could have some opinions of either food, i'd really appreciate it!


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Taste of the Wild is a very good food, especially for the price! In my opinion, better than Nature's Variety.


----------



## boon4376 (May 18, 2009)

jbray01 said:


> I am in the process of trying to find a good food for Rosie and am looking for opinions from people who have tried these.
> 
> Rosie has had some allergy issues which cause her to be very itchy. The vet thinks they are seasonal, which they very well may be. I switched her food to NV Instinct Turkey and Duck formula upon my Vet's recommendation to switch the main protein source. (she was on cali natural lamb and rice). She did okay on it, but still come itchiness, plus its really expensive. i am willing to spend more $$$ on HQ dog food, but if its not making that big of a difference, I don't want to bother keeping her on it.
> 
> I recently got a bag of TOTW Wild Salmon formula. She jsut started on it so I don't have much experience with it yet, but if I could have some opinions of either food, i'd really appreciate it!


I'd give Instinct Rabbit a try as well, they also have chicken... Rabbit would be the most hypoallergenic... And Instinct uses Tapioca as a grain replacement (tapioca almost NEVER causes allergic reactions), so if you try all 3 (just get small bags) and its still not going away, its probably not the food, it could very well be seasonal.

I'd recommend this only under the circumstance that your dog is allergic to the potato in other grain free foods. Instinct does have the benefit that 90% of the protein comes from the meat. I dont think any other manufacturers even state where their protein comes from for the most part, as "meals" do not necessarily contain muscle.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

CorgiKarma said:


> Taste of the Wild is a very good food, especially for the price! In my opinion, better than Nature's Variety.




I second that. My dogs do very well on Taste of the Wild. They like it too, which is a good thing.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

Taste of the wild is a great food. I fed it to my dogs for almost a year and they did great on it. I only stopped to start them on RAW. But each formula has 4 or 5 protien sources. That is quite a lot if you are worried about food allergies. If allergies is your problem NV is a better bet for ruling out food sources.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

TOTW is a good food but it didn't work for Spunky's allergies. Honey thrives on it, though. I agree with boon; try of the more "obscure" protein sources like Instinct's rabbit formula.


----------

